# Squash Partner



## Copycath (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi to all Squash enthusiast, 

I am looking for a squash partner/mate. please pm me or send me an sms if interested /removed
Regards.


----------



## Asdfgh (May 24, 2013)

Copycath said:


> Hi to all Squash enthusiast,
> 
> I am looking for a squash partner/mate. please pm me or send me an sms if interested /removed
> Regards.



I am at a beginner level. If you don't mind that.. Can join in


----------



## Copycath (Sep 17, 2013)

Asdfgh said:


> I am at a beginner level. If you don't mind that.. Can join in


Hi ,

of course I don't mind I will be with my friend tonight 6:30 at yassat if you like come and join us .


----------



## persianfromtexas (Sep 23, 2012)

I have never played squash but used to play racquetball all the time back in the US... However since no racquetball courts in dubai I wanna learn squash.


----------



## Copycath (Sep 17, 2013)

persianfromtexas said:


> I have never played squash but used to play racquetball all the time back in the US... However since no racquetball courts in dubai I wanna learn squash.


Hi, no worries about not having an expereience, I have a friend who is exactly the same and as per my friend it's similar with racket ball aside that the ball is different.
come drop by tomorrow if you like, 8:30 am at yassat hotel, I will play with my friend.

Regards,


----------



## persianfromtexas (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks copycath I'm actually in Kuwait on business for the next few days but let's definitely meet up when I get back


----------



## umarqulikhan (Sep 21, 2013)

hello,

I am interested in playing squash.


----------



## Asdfgh (May 24, 2013)

Copycath said:


> Hi ,
> 
> of course I don't mind I will be with my friend tonight 6:30 at yassat if you like come and join us .


Are you guys still playing ? Let me know. I also have access to squash courts in the Radisson hotel and can book there as well.


----------



## DanLynch1985 (Jan 14, 2013)

I will play Squash with anyone in the Marina Area. There is a court at the Millennium Hotel which I can book if anyone fancies a game. I will be free throughout the week at any time really. Drop me a SMS or call me if you want to meet +971 50 919 2460

Daniel


----------



## Asdfgh (May 24, 2013)

DanLynch1985 said:


> I will play Squash with anyone in the Marina Area. There is a court at the Millennium Hotel which I can book if anyone fancies a game. I will be free throughout the week at any time really. Drop me a SMS or call me if you want to meet +971 50 919 2460
> 
> Daniel


If you at a beginner level.. I can join in


----------



## j_m_s (Sep 15, 2013)

Any games planned for this Saturday (23rd Nov)?


----------



## filippe.leocadio (Aug 24, 2014)

Are you still looking for a squash partner?

Filippe


----------



## Copycath (Sep 17, 2013)

filippe.leocadio said:


> Are you still looking for a squash partner?
> 
> Filippe


Hello Filippe,
Yes I am still open for a squash partner, I do have a regular friday game and would be nice to play with other too.

if you are free maybe we can play this coming friday or saturday, morning is my preferable timing.


----------



## filippe.leocadio (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi, we could play, no problem. Where do you normally play? In a club or do you have a court in your building?

Filippe


----------



## Copycath (Sep 17, 2013)

filippe.leocadio said:


> Hi, we could play, no problem. Where do you normally play? In a club or do you have a court in your building?
> 
> Filippe


I normally play either Gloria hotel, Yassat hotel or Liwa height here in JLT.
No I don;t have court in the building. rates are 45/hour on the weekend in Yassat hotel and 50/hour in Gloria Hotel and Liwa Heights, 

Let me know if 9:00am friday is good for you?, if not let me know.


----------



## filippe.leocadio (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi, yes I can play... but for me would be better around 10 AM, friday or Saturday. If you agree, please book a court for us, either at Yasser Hotel or Gloria Hotel, and let me know.

Thanks

Filippe


----------



## Copycath (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello Filippe, okay will try to book the court at 10 am on Saturday. see you then. 
Squash court in Yassat is in 41st floor. but you have to go to 8 floor at the recreation 
reception to register then that's the time you can go to the court. see you then.


----------



## filippe.leocadio (Aug 24, 2014)

ok, perfect. Just let me know if you really got the court for 10 AM on Saturday.
BR
Filippe


----------



## Copycath (Sep 17, 2013)

filippe.leocadio said:


> ok, perfect. Just let me know if you really got the court for 10 AM on Saturday.
> BR
> Filippe



Hello Filippe, looks like we wont make bit delayed with the confirmation, will cancell tha booking.


----------



## filippe.leocadio (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi dude... whats up?
I didnt get your confirmation so I didn't know if you have booked or not.. i even called today in the morning to check if there was some reservation under my or your name...

Anyway lets combine this week.

BR

Filippe


----------



## j_m_s (Sep 15, 2013)

Anyone up for squash this week or over the weekend?


----------

